# WS SOAP Authentifikation



## Tomate_Salat (6. Mai 2010)

Hi,

Ich spiele gerade mit dem (SOAP)Webservice rum. Jetzt würde mich interessieren: wie kann man durch einen Webservice eine Authentifikation bewerkstelligen? Man könnte Password + Nutzername senden und diese prüfen lassen, ok. Aber kann der Server auch iwie seine Clienten "Idendifizieren" um z.B. zu erkennen, welcher Client angemeldet sein darf? Bin auf dem Gebiet kompletter Neuling. 

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## Niki (6. Mai 2010)

Du kannst die URL, unter der dein WebService angesprochen wird mittels BASIC-Authentification schützen (siehe Security in web.xml). Der Client gibt dann User und Passwort mit. Beim Generieren der Klassen werden in der Implementierung soweit ich weiß Methoden zum Setzen von User/Passwort erstellt (soweit ich mich erinnern kann nur in der Implementierung, nicht im Interface!).


----------



## Tomate_Salat (6. Mai 2010)

Was für eine web.xml (das gibts doch soweit ich mich erinnere nur bei Servlets...), ich biete den Dienst aber aus einer Applikation aus an ???:L


----------



## Niki (6. Mai 2010)

Verstehe, ich hab meine Web-Services immer aus einem Tomcat aus angeboten (mit Axis). Wie man das bei einer eigenen Applikation macht weiß ich auf die schnelle leider nicht. Muss aber auch eine Möglichkeit geben die zu schützen. Im Notfall wirst du wohl einen eigenen Authentifizierungsmechanismus programmieren müssen


----------



## Tomate_Salat (6. Mai 2010)

:lol:Wenn ich auch nur den hauch einer Ahnung hätte, wie ich das angreifen könnte, würde ich dass immernoch versuchen/hätte es bereits gelöst. Aber wie soll ich soetwas gechickt lösen? Dem Client sagen: Ey schick mir mal deine IP-Adresse o.ä.? Nein dem Clienten vertraue ich nunmal nicht, wie kann ich den bitte den Sender ermitteln, das würde ja schon mein Problem lösen


----------

